# Uber drivers go to war against self-driving cars



## Ubermon (Aug 19, 2014)

Finally.

*Uber drivers go to war against self-driving cars*
*NYC drivers' group plans campaign 'the likes of which they have yet to see' against Uber's driverless initiative
*
http://www.marketwatch.com/story/uber-drivers-wont-accept-autonomous-cars-without-a-fight-2016-09-15


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Sounds like fun

" Because. Uber was allowed into the communities on THE PREMISE OF ADDING JOBS" !

LIES UBER LIES !


----------



## Guest (Sep 17, 2016)

Ubermon said:


> Finally.
> 
> *Uber drivers go to war against self-driving cars*
> *NYC drivers' group plans campaign 'the likes of which they have yet to see' against Uber's driverless initiative
> ...


*New York City Taxi Companies claimed the same when Uber was @ their gates. WE WILL FIGHT UBER!!! *Blah Blah Blah Unfair! Blah Blah 

*Now the traditional NY City Cab is a Gelding with a falling Madallion value.*

*Taxi's could Not stop uber and uber drivers will not stop the future. It's a lot of Noise *


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Robbie Das said:


> *New York City Taxi Companies claimed the same when Uber was @ their gates. WE WILL FIGHT UBER!!! *Blah Blah Blah Unfair! Blah Blah
> 
> *Now the traditional NY City Cab is a Gelding with a falling Madallion value.*
> 
> *Taxi's could Not stop uber and uber drivers will not stop the future. It's a lot of Noise *


Uber will end up paying more to Govt. Than it ever paid to drivers.


----------



## Guest (Sep 17, 2016)

tohunt4me said:


> Uber will end up paying more to Govt. Than it ever paid to drivers.


*Pay to play baby, pay 2 Play*
*







*​


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Robbie Das said:


> *Pay to play baby, pay 2 Play*
> *
> 
> 
> ...


.


----------



## MrPincushion (Nov 2, 2015)

Uber's driverless initiative has long been on the table, and it will happen, somewhere, someday. But not any time soon. What they need to do now is start talking about how they intend to dismiss their drivers.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

D


MrPincushion said:


> Uber's driverless initiative has long been on the table, and it will happen, somewhere, someday. But not any time soon. What they need to do now is start talking about how they intend to dismiss their drivers.


Dismiss them with ALGORITHMS !

ALGORITHMS & Starvation wages.
The ones who won't leave ,get to work in the Uber Driverless car wash. Wiping up puke.


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

MrPincushion said:


> What they need to do now is start talking about how they intend to dismiss their drivers.


Easy, it's called deactivate. 
Dear Uber driver,
We would like to express our sincere gratitude for your continued partnership with Uber over the last 3 years. We appreciate you ruining your most likely greatest asset your vehicle for the betterment of Uber. May we wish you much success in your future endeavors.

Sheilk al Raheem 
VP of Partnerships

P.S. By the time you have finished reading this form letter you would of already have been deactivated.


----------



## rembrandt (Jul 3, 2016)

This is a manufactured news. Uber itself plays Dr. Jekyll and Mr. Hyde for the publicity in order to be looked important.


----------



## Allegro Acura (Aug 29, 2016)

MrPincushion said:


> Uber's driverless initiative has long been on the table, and it will happen, somewhere, someday. But not any time soon. What they need to do now is start talking about how they intend to dismiss their drivers.


i suspect the process will be: one dark & stormy night a lone near destitute driver will tap his app, window will tell driver this account has been deactivated. a photo of Travis Kalanick will appear with middle finger raised towards you mouthing the words "Bye Bye Loser"


----------



## Jermin8r89 (Mar 10, 2016)

Uber-GLOBALIST


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)




----------



## jose romero (Jun 4, 2015)

New company no more funding for uber start nw company can be the future if we all swich


----------



## 4736353377384555736 (Aug 27, 2016)

That's sad. I'm all for self driving cars. Why are drivers worried about losing a low-paying, futureless job anyway?


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

4736353377384555736 said:


> That's sad. I'm all for self driving cars. Why are drivers worried about losing a low-paying, futureless job anyway?


Because there are 10 million driving jobs globally, and 100 million peripheral jobs to the driving (gas station etc...).


----------



## The Mollusk (Feb 13, 2016)

As a cab driver , I should be in favor of driverless cars. I want Ubers clients to stop using Ubers and start using taxicabs.


----------



## CuffLink (Sep 15, 2016)

The Mollusk said:


> As a cab driver , I should be in favor of driverless cars. I want Ubers clients to stop using Ubers and start using taxicabs.


Dude, the cab fleet owners are the guys that will own the hundreds of driverless cars. Uber is a Tech co. They don't want ownership.
Why would someone pay u $40 for an airport run when driverless is $5. Your boss will see u and your busted up P71 as an expense he doesn't want.


----------



## Jermin8r89 (Mar 10, 2016)

4736353377384555736 said:


> That's sad. I'm all for self driving cars. Why are drivers worried about losing a low-paying, futureless job anyway?


Its cuz we need to have money for liveing


----------



## Tenzo (Jan 25, 2016)

I foresee a lot of screwing with driverless cars. 

1) Put a traffic cone in front of a behind the car
2) spray paint or vasoline over the sensors.
3) Leaving car door or trunk open


----------



## 4736353377384555736 (Aug 27, 2016)

Jermin8r89 said:


> Its cuz we need to have money for liveing


Well Uber hardly gives you that. As many people here have said before, get a real job. Uber ain't a real job.


----------



## The Mollusk (Feb 13, 2016)

CuffLink said:


> Dude, the cab fleet owners are the guys that will own the hundreds of driverless cars. Uber is a Tech co. They don't want ownership.
> Why would someone pay u $40 for an airport run when driverless is $5. Your boss will see u and your busted up P71 as an expense he doesn't want.


There's going to be a huge segment of the population that won't want a thing to do with a driverless car. It'll probably be the next generation or the one after that that'll be ok with occasionally taking a driverless on a highway run.


----------



## ChortlingCrison (Mar 30, 2016)

Now that would be very entertaining to watch. Get out the frito lays and michelob.


----------



## Jermin8r89 (Mar 10, 2016)

4736353377384555736 said:


> Well Uber hardly gives you that. As many people here have said before, get a real job. Uber ain't a real job.


There are no real jobs as if they have their wish 10 years most things will be automated.


----------



## NachonCheeze (Sep 8, 2015)

The irony...first the taxi cab drivers cry about loss of job due to fUber. The fUber drivers not caring about that.... and now the fUber drivers are up in arms about losing their job to Autonomous Cars. People are messed up.


----------



## Jermin8r89 (Mar 10, 2016)

NachonCheeze said:


> The irony...first the taxi cab drivers cry about loss of job due to fUber. The fUber drivers not caring about that.... and now the fUber drivers are up in arms about losing their job to Autonomous Cars. People are messed up.


If uber actually had a cap for how many drivers they had then they would work hand and hand itd be fine. No with SDC its more then people driveing its anything to deal with it like,machanics,truckers,insurance companies,police,chouffar. U take out an entire sector around transportation then u crash the market. 2008 market crash was because of shrinking farming with all the regulations they have now. Also the "oil crisis". That was just cuz we dont have much oil cuz of middle east war complete BS


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

NachonCheeze said:


> The irony...first the taxi cab drivers cry about loss of job due to fUber. The fUber drivers not caring about that.... and now the fUber drivers are up in arms about losing their job to Autonomous Cars. People are messed up.


It's a messed up world, Ese.
Race to zero.


----------



## dizie (Aug 15, 2016)

Uhhh... you guys know Uber has probably spent millions in legal fees to maintain "they are just a software company" right? It is Uber's biggest loophole to getting away with so much crap

AND They will keep doing so in the future. Once mass production of driverless cars is released to the public, YOU will buy them and register them to uber. Uber will never claim ownership to a physical car (aside from current testings), because you will see a shtload of morons jumping right in front of driverless cars.


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

There still aren't any self driving cars to go to war with, and never will be.


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

SEAL Team 5 said:


> Easy, it's called deactivate.
> Dear Uber driver,
> We would like to express our sincere gratitude for your continued partnership with Uber over the last 3 years. We appreciate you ruining your most likely greatest asset your vehicle for the betterment of Uber. May we wish you much success in your future endeavors.
> 
> ...


All they need to do is to keep raising the minimum rating requirements for deactivation..


----------



## Allegro Acura (Aug 29, 2016)

The Mollusk said:


> There's going to be a huge segment of the population that won't want a thing to do with a driverless car. It'll probably be the next generation or the one after that that'll be ok with occasionally taking a driverless on a highway run.


don't bet on it. 74 million USA Millennials love the idea of technology and driverless


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

Allegro Acura said:


> don't bet on it. 74 million USA Millennials love the idea of technology and driverless


You really should
1) use proper punctuation,
Or...
2) finish the sentence.


----------



## Aging Prius (Aug 12, 2016)

I think once they work reasonably well (they probably don't need to be perfect, just better than the status quo) many more people will opt for driverless cars than will prefer to drive their own. 20 years from now, only a minority of the population (those older than 50) will even know how to drive a car.


----------



## uberfast (Sep 10, 2014)

I can see it right now.
HEADLINE:

- Angry Uber Drivers Put Foil Paper Over Driver-less Cars GPS
- Disgruntled Uber Drivers Drop Nails In Front of Driver-less Cars
- Uber Driver Charged for Slashing Tires of Driver-less Cars


----------



## RamzFanz (Jan 31, 2015)

Tenzo said:


> I foresee a lot of screwing with driverless cars.
> 
> 1) Put a traffic cone in front of a behind the car
> 2) spray paint or vasoline over the sensors.
> 3) Leaving car door or trunk open


1) Will get you tickets and fined.
2) Will get you sued and jailed.
3) You really think they couldn't close their own trunk and doors?


----------



## RamzFanz (Jan 31, 2015)

uberfast said:


> I can see it right now.
> HEADLINE:
> 
> - Angry Uber Drivers Put Foil Paper Over Driver-less Cars GPS
> ...


-Uber driver goes to jail, pays fines, and restitution.

By the way, they don't need GPS.


----------



## uberfast (Sep 10, 2014)

RamzFanz said:


> -Uber driver goes to jail, pays fines, and restitution.
> 
> By the way, they don't need GPS.


I'm sure they will be equipped with a GPS though, not for staying in lanes etc... but at least to help the radars and sensors etc..


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

The Federal Govt. Is ALREADY carving up the driverless car pie.


----------



## rembrandt (Jul 3, 2016)

tohunt4me said:


> The Federal Govt. Is ALREADY carving up the driverless car pie.


It really goes against the core of Uber philosophy of doing first and then getting approval. Certainly, 'managing' a city mayor is lot easier than pocketing the Whitehouse.


----------



## byrdman (Sep 20, 2016)

tohunt4me said:


> Sounds like fun
> 
> " Because. Uber was allowed into the communities on THE PREMISE OF ADDING JOBS" !
> 
> LIES UBER LIES !


nothing lasts forever. whats next? Regress to your teens. Mowing the neighbors lawn, detailing cars, Lemonade sales, Dog Walkers, House Sitters, Baby Sitters and street sweeper.


----------



## byrdman (Sep 20, 2016)

uberfast said:


> I can see it right now.
> HEADLINE:
> 
> - Angry Uber Drivers Put Foil Paper Over Driver-less Cars GPS
> ...


all those incidence video record and ID the former drivers approach to vehicle and subsequent destruction of private property and or accessory to a future accident aka: possible Felony and/or manslaughter.

*It's best if the poor and indigent DON'T get Jammed up in the legal system. *


----------



## uberfast (Sep 10, 2014)

byrdman said:


> all those incidence video record and ID the former drivers approach to vehicle and subsequent destruction of private property and or accessory to a future accident aka: possible Felony and/or manslaughter.
> 
> *It's best if the poor and indigent DON'T get Jammed up in the legal system. *


Hahaha.





This video will be uber drivers hanging on to driverless cars.


----------



## byrdman (Sep 20, 2016)

TwoFiddyMile said:


> It's a messed up world, Ese.
> Race to zero.


*No Country for Old Men*​


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

ChortlingCrison said:


> Now that would be very entertaining to watch. Get out the frito lays and michelob.





byrdman said:


> nothing lasts forever. whats next? Regress to your teens. Mowing the neighbors lawn, detailing cars, Lemonade sales, Dog Walkers, House Sitters, Baby Sitters and street sweeper.


This should be a big deal and it should not be glossed over,
Uber promised Jobs, instead Uber plans to remove thousands of jobs and this technology will remove millions of jobs..


----------



## byrdman (Sep 20, 2016)

painfreepc said:


> This should be a big deal and it should not be glossed over,
> Uber promised Jobs, instead Uber plans to remove thousands of jobs and this technology will remove millions of jobs..


Dude, u can't stop the future, period. It is what it is. Best u use you energies to secure gainful employment and not shake your fist at technology. Unless your plan is to look and act the part of a bitter old man waiting to die cursing whippersnappers. Curse U Red Baron‼


----------



## RamzFanz (Jan 31, 2015)

uberfast said:


> I'm sure they will be equipped with a GPS though, not for staying in lanes etc... but at least to help the radars and sensors etc..


Yes, they have GPS, but it's not required for safe driving. It's more of a redundancy and for complimentary data.


----------



## UberQueen16 (Jun 9, 2016)

I will just wait for my flying car like George Jetson drove.


----------



## UberQueen16 (Jun 9, 2016)

And we will still have jobs with Uber. They will need to hire a ton more customer service reps to spew out their automated replies when all the riders of the automated cars have issues,, like they can't find them !!!


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

UberQueen16 said:


> And we will still have jobs with Uber. They will need to hire a ton more customer service reps to spew out their automated replies when all the riders of the automated cars have issues,, like they can't find them !!!


Nope.
2 billion in India for that.


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

byrdman said:


> Dude, u can't stop the future, period. It is what it is. Best u use you energies to secure gainful employment and not shake your fist at technology. Unless your plan is to look and act the part of a bitter old man waiting to die cursing whippersnappers. Curse U Red Baron‼


Yeah you're right we can't stop technology, just like We Can't Stop corporate greed,

you just keep on thinking that this technology is being pushed hard to help Society it is being forced to help the rich man make more money and to make the poor people poorer this will become a third world nation just like we see in science fiction movies, you can think I'm crazy all you want, please remember me in about 20 or 30 years..


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

byrdman said:


> Dude, u can't stop the future, period. It is what it is. Best u use you energies to secure gainful employment and not shake your fist at technology. Unless your plan is to look and act the part of a bitter old man waiting to die cursing whippersnappers. Curse U Red Baron‼


Yeah you're right we can't stop technology, just like We Can't Stop corporate greed,

you just keep on thinking that this technology is being pushed hard to help Society it is being forced to help the rich man make more money and to make the poor people poorer this will become a third world nation just like we see in science fiction movies, you can think I'm crazy all you want, please remember me in about 20 or 30 years..

I don't think you even comprehend how many people will be out of work when all this automated technology becom6 fully integrated into our society.


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

painfreepc said:


> Yeah you're right we can't stop technology, just like We Can't Stop corporate greed,
> 
> you just keep on thinking that this technology is being pushed hard to help Society it is being forced to help the rich man make more money and to make the poor people poorer this will become a third world nation just like we see in science fiction movies, you can think I'm crazy all you want, please remember me in about 20 or 30 years..
> 
> I don't think you even comprehend how many people will be out of work when all this automated technology becom6 fully integrated into our society.


All part of the progressive 100 year plan for the Race To Zero.
Started with ruining the one paycheck family, then ruining the two parent family, then ruining any type of union or wage protection, then ruining any type of job border protection, now automating the left over watered down gig crap and leaving us with peanut shell based food bars.
Soylent Green.
It's people.


----------



## MrPincushion (Nov 2, 2015)

Whatever happens with driverless, or when, no one's looked hard at Uber's endgame of eliminating millions of 'jobs' globally.

On their side, they haven't honked too loud about improving economies, but whether you can consider it a 'job' or not they do intend to damage economies (they already are, especially when you consider how many drivers buy or lease vehicles they won't be able to pay for. That's a huge bubble right there) and unlike rate cuts and things like Austin, they will do this on the world stage and I'm really curious how they intend to spin it.

Another unfortunate aspect of all this that deserves attention is their relentless discouraging of tipping, which will be all that many have to look forward to in the future.


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

MrPincushion said:


> Whatever happens with driverless, or when, no one's looked hard at Uber's endgame of eliminating millions of 'jobs' globally.
> 
> On their side, they haven't honked too loud about improving economies, but whether you can consider it a 'job' or not they do intend to damage economies (they already are, especially when you consider how many drivers buy or lease vehicles they won't be able to pay for. That's a huge bubble right there) and unlike rate cuts and things like Austin, they will do this on the world stage and I'm really curious how they intend to spin it.
> 
> Another unfortunate aspect of all this that deserves attention is their relentless discouraging of tipping, which will be all that many have to look forward to in the future.


Why is everone referencing Uber and Lyf, that's not the only job that's going to be replaced when this is all said and done, it will be any type of driving job, and anything that is associated with driving,

Will not even be as many officers on the street, why would they be needed it wouldn't be many moving violations,

Your a car salesman, you can probably kiss more than half of those jobs good by as most car sales were probably be Fleet Sales,

You workout or run a auto body shop you won't be needed won't be nearly as many cars for you to repair,..


----------



## rembrandt (Jul 3, 2016)

painfreepc said:


> Why is everone referencing Uber and Lyf, that's not the only job that's going to be replaced when this is all said and done, it will be any type of driving job, and anything that is associated with driving,
> 
> Will not even be as many officers on the street, why would they be needed it wouldn't be many moving violations,
> 
> ...


American freedom is all about guns and mobility. Guns and cars can not be separated from American spirit. This is the redline which no President wants to cross. This is also a proof that people who manage businesses like Uber, Tesla etc neither represent nor understand American spirit. They exploit American people to feed their own greed but they fail to share American cultural heritage - feeedom of choice. There will be too big political storm to handle if there is ever a prohibition again. Nerdy keyboard warriors can not see the severity of this issue through their alien reading glasses.


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

TwoFiddyMile said:


> You really should
> 1) use proper punctuation,
> Or...
> 2) finish the sentence.


Don't mind 'her' or her way of typing. (S)he has multiple accounts (literally over 20) that talk to each other. (S)he has pretended to be a woman on at least one of them.

Just ignore 'her' and she'll go away.


----------



## Jermin8r89 (Mar 10, 2016)

You can still stop it. Remember google glass? They put alot work into it then fell flat. Also 4 years ago they tried makeing 3d phones that flopped. Theres no shame in staying the same. There are still tribes that dont see the light of day and they jave been same for thousands of years and doing fine


----------



## Digits (Sep 17, 2015)




----------



## Lowestformofwit (Sep 2, 2016)

rembrandt said:


> American freedom is all about guns and mobility. Guns and cars can not be separated from American spirit.


Get mobile - hunt Travis down.
"Travis K blown away; what else do I have to say".


----------



## Lowestformofwit (Sep 2, 2016)

TwoFiddyMile said:


> All part of the progressive 100 year plan for the Race To Zero.
> Started with ruining the one paycheck family, then ruining the two parent family, then ruining any type of union or wage protection, then ruining any type of job border protection, now automating the left over watered down gig crap and leaving us with peanut shell based food bars.
> Soylent Green.
> It's people.


"I've seen the future brother, it is murder".


----------



## Campark (May 14, 2016)

You guys r crazy... worse than the cabbies against uber. Maybe its time to start training yourself while you drive for another career?


----------



## ExpendableAsset (Aug 12, 2015)

I would add that education is extremely important for survival in the coming age of global automation and artificial intelligence. We all need to be working on first or second degrees. If you want to work, you will need to know how to design, build, or work on something. The first true learning and adapting machines (like safe driverless cars, not the deathtraps they have now) will be just smart enough and humanlike to essentially replace any non skilled labor job. No rush, we have probably 20 years to prepare.


----------



## unPat (Jul 20, 2016)

Uber is a business and they will always care about balance sheet. But to stop technology is nothing but ignorance.


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

unPat said:


> Uber is a business and they will always care about balance sheet. But to stop technology is nothing but ignorance.


Really?
What if the better mouse trap actually starves people to death?
How is it ignorance to question whether this is going to be helpful or harmful to society?


----------



## Silver Bullit (Mar 1, 2016)

Ya know, I use Uber as well as Drive for Uber... If I ever request an Uber and this car pulls up WITHOUT a driver I am not getting in.... That's Crazy! Maybe someday I am sure this will be the Norm but for now, and I am sure the rest of my life it's not gonna happen with me...
In 1903 the Wright brothers made the first powered flight. Its been 113 years since then, Am I now willing to get into an airplane without a pilot? I think not!


----------



## Jermin8r89 (Mar 10, 2016)

The natural ability to be a human will be changed. After going to space we stopped exploreing after thousands of years and just recently decided to go towards cyborg like humanity but why?


----------



## Euius (May 19, 2016)

Jermin8r89 said:


> If uber actually had a cap for how many drivers they had then they would work hand and hand itd be fine.


So you mean ... a medallion system

Medallions are why Uber wins over taxis, its the cause of 45 minute pickups - or pickups that simply never ever show. Riders are not interested in whatever you think you'll get from limiting drivers. They want an ability to call the ride when they want it and quick pickup times. For that, a level of car saturation in excess of your "cap on drivers" would allow.

In the end, the riders control the political process, not the drivers and not Uber.


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

ExpendableAsset said:


> I would add that education is extremely important for survival in the coming age of global automation and artificial intelligence. We all need to be working on first or second degrees. If you want to work, you will need to know how to design, build, or work on something. The first true learning and adapting machines (like safe driverless cars, not the deathtraps they have now) will be just smart enough and humanlike to essentially replace any non skilled labor job. No rush, we have probably 20 years to prepare.


I sincerely thank you for your post,
because you have totally and completely made my point,

So you think everybody in the world is capable of becoming some type of doctor lawyer engineer or have the mental capacity for any technical field,

And before you start flaming me, yes I am capable of getting some type of technical career, I love computer networking I am seriously thinking about going for my Cisco certificate,

So you're okay with the elimination of all technical jobs in the world and replace them with robots and drones,

So where all these people that don't have the mental capacity to get a technical still going to work..


----------



## Roy1969 (Aug 29, 2016)

We cant stop what is coming, but I believe it will be a while before this becomes mainstream. A driverless car is going to be very expensive, then it needs to get through the regulations. It is much simpler for example, to have driverless trains, but we've yet to see that. or driverless buses because all these operate on a route. Uber doesn't operate on a route, it is customized to the rider... or at least so far it is.

Nevertheless, all I am saying is that this is not going to be an overnight event.

But it is true, driving for car share ultimately will be a job of the past. Just like typists and many manufacturing jobs. Many things are going to be automated, and we've already seen the dramatic transformation within the past twenty years. Look at Blockbuster Video, look at the smartphones and the internet. Best to just embrace what is coming, this is a sign to start preparing. Make plans for yourself instead of fighting a battle that you cant win.

But no need to go into a panic, it's not going to be tomorrow, or next year.... but it is coming.


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

Roy1969 said:


> We cant stop what is coming, but I believe it will be a while before this becomes mainstream. A driverless car is going to be very expensive, then it needs to get through the regulations. It is much simpler for example, to have driverless trains, but we've yet to see that. or driverless buses because all these operate on a route. Uber doesn't operate on a route, it is customized to the rider... or at least so far it is.
> 
> Nevertheless, all I am saying is that this is not going to be an overnight event.
> 
> ...


Yeah you're right replacing perhaps millions of driving jobs and all the other jobs that are associated with those drivers is the same as Blockbuster going out of business and a few thousand people losing their jobs,

You do realize that when the day comes when AI perfected, your technical skills job will be in jeopardy, but don't worry about it it's not coming tomorrow,

Nothing to worry about right it will be like the Star Trek universe we will not need money,

But if you are a Star Trek fan you know that the thing about no money in the Star Trek universe is actually a total complete lie, there is money and there is social classes and the Federation is using Starfleet to control the Milky Way galaxy but I digress I am a Star Trek Geek..


----------



## Roy1969 (Aug 29, 2016)

painfreepc said:


> Yeah you're right replacing perhaps millions of driving jobs and all the other jobs that are associated with those drivers is the same as Blockbuster going out of business and a few thousand people losing their jobs,
> 
> You do realize that when the day comes when AI perfected, your technical skills job will be in jeopardy, but don't worry about it it's not coming tomorrow,
> 
> ...


Blockbuster was not the only video store chain, there were others, and there were other jobs that were related to videotapes too.... just sayin....


----------



## Trebor (Apr 22, 2015)

Okay, how about this drivers group spends money on trying to get the rates raised. NYC may have good rates but its still cheaper than a cab right? How about you guys try to get Uber's rate to that of cabs. That's what it costs to maintain your car and turn a profit. Millions of dollars are spent on studies to determine taxi cab rates in every major city. Its not like the city just throws out a random number. 

Or how about just adding tips? How much are we losing by not having a tips? At the very least 10% of our pay. For every $1,000 you make, you are potentially losing $100 in tips. Sure, Uber allows tips now, but riders are still in this mindset of no tips on Uber and will be until a screen asking for a tip amount pops up on their phone.

But why fight the driverless cars? The government and regulators are already fighting this and have more power to blocking it way more than a drivers group would. Even if they allow driverless (in due time they will, but its still a ways off. Self driving cars will not be allowed until there is a cheap way of converting a old car) cars, as others have stated, these cars will be messed with, trashed, etc. You think port-a-potty's are bad now? Just wait. A driverless Uber will be tagged and trashed even worse. (just not as much poop and pee, yes, I said not as much. Someone will be drunk and pee in it or take a crap and think its funny. Even if you hire people to keep an eye on the car and clean it and put it in the shop, to fix it is going to cost a lot of money. Thats why we have insurance because it costs too much to fix. But when uber starts claiming insurance on dozens (or more) cars a day, their insurance is going to sky rocket. Always remember, insurance does not insure just to lose money. Uber will realize quickly its probably easier to have drivers monitor in person and will likely put self driving cars in select areas/events. Maybe like airports. Airport rides are always the most pleasant, cleanest, polite etc. At least you know when picking up from a airport, its very unlikely the rider has a weapon. 

Therefore, drivers will still be needed. We may not be actually driving, but that is better right? Get paid to sit there and do nothing while the car drives. So, why is this drivers group worried?


----------



## Trebor (Apr 22, 2015)

Tenzo said:


> I foresee a lot of screwing with driverless cars.
> 
> 1) Put a traffic cone in front of a behind the car
> 2) spray paint or vasoline over the sensors.
> 3) Leaving car door or trunk open


When uber's driverless cars come out, I will carry cones with me all the time. Its likely they will be phased in, and therefore we will be competing for the closest rider. The cones, one in front, one in back will keep them busy for a while so I can have the first rider. After all, if they get cancelled on 3 times in a row by a rider who is waiting they will be taken offline right?

Oh, I know they will have camera's. There are plenty of homeless around me. $1 and they will do this in a heartbeat. I'll tell them that car is not driving its self..its controlled by the devil.


----------



## rembrandt (Jul 3, 2016)

A sudden massive economic collapse in a debt ridden nation is more likely than these techie non sense.


----------



## I_Like_Spam (May 10, 2015)

Ubermon said:


> Finally.
> 
> *Uber drivers go to war against self-driving cars*
> *NYC drivers' group plans campaign 'the likes of which they have yet to see' against Uber's driverless initiative
> ...


Is there really enough of an esprit de corps among Uber Partners to be effective in fighting this?


----------



## Campark (May 14, 2016)




----------



## excel2345 (Dec 14, 2015)

I think driving in the suburbs will be around a lot longer than driving in the city, just too much space to cover out here. Driverless cars are coming without a doubt, how hard do you think it will be to convert bike lanes into driverless car and bike lanes? A little curb to keep the regular vehicles out.
I do wonder how Uber is going to pay for all these cars, 1000 cars at $20,000 equals $200,000,000 and 1000 cars probably isn't enough for even one city. There was a previous post saying that taxi fleet owners will purchase the cars and then assign them to uber. That solves all ubers problems except the fleet owners won't do this out of the kindness of their hearts! They will need a certain return on investment. How about if you take your 401k and buy 5 cars and assign them to uber, uber guarantees a certain return on your investment(but forgets about maintenance and cleaning)


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

Uber don't have to promise to pay then any certain amount for the investment,
did uber ever promise to pay us drivers a set amount of money,

Uber even makes us drivers pay the booking fee on a minimum fare, do you think they're going to treat the self driving car owners any differently.

Yes I said it, uber making us pay the booking fee on a minimum fare, 
the booking fee is not part of the fare, it's something uder added to it.


----------



## Abraxas79 (Feb 7, 2016)

Robbie Das said:


> *New York City Taxi Companies claimed the same when Uber was @ their gates. WE WILL FIGHT UBER!!! *Blah Blah Blah Unfair! Blah Blah
> 
> *Now the traditional NY City Cab is a Gelding with a falling Madallion value.*
> 
> *Taxi's could Not stop uber and uber drivers will not stop the future. It's a lot of Noise *


Except no one I know wants self-driving cars. I do not see any demand for it all. UBER at least provided a service that people wanted.

The self-driving cars though is just another example of why UBER doesn't give a damn about drivers though. It is not even about making money either, because no study I know has shown operating a fleet of these things is anyway going to be profitable. What it is about, is CONTROL. UBER wants you out of your car, and then you will be at their mercy. Really, it will be the State that takes control at this point. They will no where you are and where you are going at all times. Piss someone off and you will not be going anywhere.

This is the grand design behind UBER and why the have been allowed to get away with all the shit they have until now. Travis is just pawn, in a much bigger game. A useful idiot.


----------



## Abraxas79 (Feb 7, 2016)

TwoFiddyMile said:


> Because there are 10 million driving jobs globally, and 100 million peripheral jobs to the driving (gas station etc...).


Exactly. The trend can easily find its way into trucking, which up until now, you could make a decent wage at.


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

Abraxas79 said:


> Except no one I know wants self-driving cars. I do not see any demand for it all. UBER at least provided a service that people wanted.
> 
> The self-driving cars though is just another example of why UBER doesn't give a damn about drivers though. It is not even about making money either, because no study I know has shown operating a fleet of these things is anyway going to be profitable. What it is about, is CONTROL. UBER wants you out of your car, and then you will be at their mercy. Really, it will be the State that takes control at this point. They will no where you are and where you are going at all times. Piss someone off and you will not be going anywhere.
> 
> This is the grand design behind UBER and why the have been allowed to get away with all the shit they have until now. Travis is just pawn, in a much bigger game. A useful idiot.


Our whereabouts and movements in our personal automobiles are already being tracked, what do you think those scanners you see on top of some of the police cruisers that are facing in every direction are used for oh you thought they were only being used for stolen cars sorry think again..

*YOU ARE BEING TRACKED*
How License Plate Readers Are Being Used To Record Americans' Movements

https://www.aclu.org/feature/you-are-being-tracked


----------



## iPHX (Jun 7, 2016)

RamzFanz said:


> 1) Will get you tickets and fined.
> 2) Will get you sued and jailed.
> 3) You really think they couldn't close their own trunk and doors?


Let's see a driverless car change its own tire on the roadside - oh wait - it cant! Cars have been around for decades - no self-changing tire/product has been invented, and no amount of computing power can change a tire - you need a jack and elbow grease - both of which a computer cannot handle.


----------



## CrazyTaxi (Aug 22, 2016)

I would much rather we find ways to make our cars or roads safer, instead of forcing automation down everyone's throat in the name of safety. I also believe a machine can cook a cheeseburger more accurately and safer on average than a human chef, but I would like a human chef. There are things we can do that will help reduce fatalities that wont cost a collapse of several professions.


----------



## Euius (May 19, 2016)

Abraxas79 said:


> Except no one I know wants self-driving cars. I do not see any demand for it all. UBER at least provided a service that people wanted.


Amazing that no less than five major companies are investing heavily on something you say nobody wants. You should go work for them at a huge salary. CEO is the only proper position for somebody with such insight.

Of course people want it.


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

Euius said:


> Amazing that no less than five major companies are investing heavily on something you say nobody wants. You should go work for them at a huge salary. CEO is the only proper position for somebody with such insight.
> 
> Of course people want it.


Up until 1865 the cotton industry in the South wanted slavery,
so what is your point, just because an industry want something doesn't make it good for society..


----------



## Euius (May 19, 2016)

painfreepc said:


> Up until 1865 the cotton industry in the South wanted slavery,


Lol. Here's some actual history for you: The merchants wanted to abandon slavery, not go to war, largely because they recognized the costs would be _lower_ by paying a wage instead of paying for the whole upkeep of a person. It was a political position to leave the Union, not a commercial one, and that led to the war.


----------



## ragnarkar (Sep 2, 2016)

Tenzo said:


> I foresee a lot of screwing with driverless cars.
> 
> 1) Put a traffic cone in front of a behind the car
> 2) spray paint or vasoline over the sensors.
> 3) Leaving car door or trunk open


What about puking in a driverless car?


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

Euius said:


> Lol. Here's some actual history for you: The merchants wanted to abandon slavery, not go to war, largely because they recognized the costs would be _lower_ by paying a wage instead of paying for the whole upkeep of a person. It was a political position to leave the Union, not a commercial one, and that led to the war.


245 years of slavery, and that is your come back to me that's all you got.

Let me repeat 245 years of slaves working in the New World which later became the United States of America 245 years of backbreaking work for no pay.

Whole families being separated bought and sold like horses and Cattle,
Actually the horses and cattle were treated a lot better they were not beaten and they got proper medical attention when needed.

I'm only restraining from calling you all kinds of four letter words because this Fourm has a moderator and I do not wish to be removed,

245 years of slavery and your come back to me is, they finally realize that the cost of having a slave is more than paying a salary, it only took 245 years no big deal,

Then some of you wonder why many blacks are so God damn angry,

Then you wonder why many of us running around shouting slogans like black lives matter,

We know all lives matter we're not stupid, we just wanna hear you say the words

*"Black Lves Matter"*

And by the way I will add the years that blacks were shot beaten and women were raped in the south way way after slavery was over


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

painfreepc said:


> 245 years of slavery, and that is your come back to me that's all you got.


Hes a troll, plain and simple.


----------



## ExpendableAsset (Aug 12, 2015)

painfreepc said:


> I sincerely thank you for your post,
> because you have totally and completely made my point,
> 
> So you think everybody in the world is capable of becoming some type of doctor lawyer engineer or have the mental capacity for any technical field,
> ...


I am not promoting anything, just offering helpful advice on how to survive the future.


----------



## Jermin8r89 (Mar 10, 2016)

Pretty much. Thats what states want wich is why new york state isnt going anywhere with self driveing as they want it like the taxis. Its becomeing more of the quanty of drivers instead of quality of drivers. BTW where they want to close humans from driveing on rt 5 by vancouver is actually where a mall shooting happened. Imagine how much more worse it would be if they didnt have cars to get away


----------



## Euius (May 19, 2016)

painfreepc said:


> 245 years of slavery, and that is your come back to me that's all you got.


No. It's far from all I've got but my goal was only to correct the insane claim that was made.

If you wanted a history lesson, take a class.

But since you insist: All lives matter. Any reduction in the All makes you a crap of a person.


----------



## stuber (Jun 30, 2014)

TwoFiddyMile said:


> Because there are 10 million driving jobs globally, and 100 million peripheral jobs to the driving (gas station etc...).


The gig economy automation technologists are nuts. If they persist, we will see complete anarchy. Economists are predicting massive unemployment in the next 10 years if the automation trend is not controlled.

It will happen. People are not going to just lay down for this.


----------



## Jermin8r89 (Mar 10, 2016)

ExpendableAsset said:


> I would add that education is extremely important for survival in the coming age of global automation and artificial intelligence. We all need to be working on first or second degrees. If you want to work, you will need to know how to design, build, or work on something. The first true learning and adapting machines (like safe driverless cars, not the deathtraps they have now) will be just smart enough and humanlike to essentially replace any non skilled labor job. No rush, we have probably 20 years to prepare.


I hear you on it. I got a question. Are we gonna be humans in 20 years? AI is the future so can we say this is a different time then any other time? We as a species have thrived for perfection so whats the plan for us as everything about a machiene is better then a human and population keeps growing?


----------



## Euius (May 19, 2016)

Jermin8r89 said:


> I hear you on it. I got a question. Are we gonna be humans in 20 years? AI is the future so can we say this is a different time then any other time? We as a species have thrived for perfection so whats the plan for us as everything about a machiene is better then a human and population keeps growing?


AI doesn't exist. It may, at some point, but the how of how it comes about will answer your questions, and until then it doesn't matter


----------



## I_Like_Spam (May 10, 2015)

stuber said:


> The gig economy automation technologists are nuts. If they persist, we will see complete anarchy. Economists are predicting massive unemployment in the next 10 years if the automation trend is not controlled.
> 
> It will happen. People are not going to just lay down for this.


This refrain has been heard for hundreds of years, since the time of Ned Ludd in the 18th Century.

Some jobs will be lost to automation, others will gained, just like in the past.

As far as driving jobs, it will be awhile. People already own their own vehicles and will for many years to come. To push everyone into using an app to page a ride from an automatic vehicle, its going to take time.


----------



## Euius (May 19, 2016)

stuber said:


> The gig economy automation technologists are nuts. If they persist, we will see complete anarchy. Economists are predicting massive unemployment in the next 10 years if the automation trend is not controlled.


Sounds like massive overpopulation.



> It will happen. People are not going to just lay down for this.


People are not going to just lay down for whatever you fantasize will happen either.


----------



## stuber (Jun 30, 2014)

I_Like_Spam said:


> This refrain has been heard for hundreds of years, since the time of Ned Ludd in the 18th Century.
> 
> Some jobs will be lost to automation, others will gained, just like in the past.
> 
> As far as driving jobs, it will be awhile. People already own their own vehicles and will for many years to come. To push everyone into using an app to page a ride from an automatic vehicle, its going to take time.


I'm no Luddite. But the scale of this is huge-not just "some jobs." Image 40 or 50% of all employment. That's possible. I wouldn't be so dismissive. When one coder, one tech, and a couple of service plebes can replace 50 drivers, we'll have a net job loss that cannot be balanced out by new opportunities that arise. It's a real concern.

I suppose the counter arguments will be that everything will become so cheap that these displaced workers won't need much money. Thus they can survive on mostly the universal benefit allowances the 1%ers dole out. No thanks.


----------



## Jermin8r89 (Mar 10, 2016)

I say alot of news is propaganda and that we dont know where our country is gonna go prolly till 3 months after new president comes in


----------



## Piratefish (Jul 25, 2016)

Wait. Communities have to "allow" you to offer goods and services? Screw that! We're supposed to be a gorram free country. That means that you can do whatever you want unless the community comes up with a damn good reason to justify stopping you.

And like we told the taxi drivers, out competing the old business model isn't a damn good reason. It's a crappy one....

When driverless cars become a real thing, we're gonna take a big hit as drivers. Plan for it and be a better product, or GTFO the industry. Those are your choices.



tohunt4me said:


> Sounds like fun
> 
> " Because. Uber was allowed into the communities on THE PREMISE OF ADDING JOBS" !
> 
> LIES UBER LIES !


----------



## Jermin8r89 (Mar 10, 2016)

Could this forum be the beginning of drivers vs driverless? This forum could be very interesting as days go by and more self driveing come out


----------



## Piratefish (Jul 25, 2016)

First, nobody owes you a job. You have some time. You might have some skills. You're free to offer them to others in trade.....or not, as the whim strikes you.

Other people have needs. It's YOUR job to match your time and skills to THEIR needs if you want them to pay you without hiring a tax man to go rob them.

Fortunately, needs and wants are unlimited. One job going away is nothing. One class of jobs going away is nothing. Just figure out something people want and find a way to offer it to them. Right now I'm offering rides. I can change if they stop wanting em. All of us can.



stuber said:


> I'm no Luddite. But the scale of this is huge-not just "some jobs." Image 40 or 50% of all employment. That's possible. I wouldn't be so dismissive. When one coder, one tech, and a couple of service plebes can replace 50 drivers, we'll have a net job loss that cannot be balanced out by new opportunities that arise. It's a real concern.
> 
> I suppose the counter arguments will be that everything will become so cheap that these displaced workers won't need much money. Thus they can survive on mostly the universal benefit allowances the 1%ers dole out. No thanks.


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

Piratefish said:


> Wait. Communities have to "allow" you to offer goods and services? Screw that! We're supposed to be a gorram free country. That means that you can do whatever you want unless the community comes up with a damn good reason to justify stopping you.
> 
> And like we told the taxi drivers, out competing the old business model isn't a damn good reason. It's a crappy one....
> 
> When driverless cars become a real thing, we're gonna take a big hit as drivers. Plan for it and be a better product, or GTFO the industry. Those are your choices.


I agree with you.
You should try selling dope in a non dope town.
SCREW the man. Do your own thing, man.


----------



## Jermin8r89 (Mar 10, 2016)

Piratefish said:


> First, nobody owes you a job. You have some time. You might have some skills. You're free to offer them to others in trade.....or not, as the whim strikes you.
> 
> Other people have needs. It's YOUR job to match your time and skills to THEIR needs if you want them to pay you without hiring a tax man to go rob them.
> 
> Fortunately, needs and wants are unlimited. One job going away is nothing. One class of jobs going away is nothing. Just figure out something people want and find a way to offer it to them. Right now I'm offering rides. I can change if they stop wanting em. All of us can.


I get your point. Its like phone pusher but this is more then jobs its the freedom to just drive. I can say samething about bicyclists rideinv in the city. Why arnt they doing anything? In boston they have racks with bikes where you can rent one off the street. More bicyclist are getting hurt cuz more on road. So ban bicyclist. Ill only support self driveing if it makes sense it other things right now dont make sense


----------



## ABC123DEF (Jun 9, 2015)

painfreepc said:


> This should be a big deal and it should not be glossed over,
> Uber promised Jobs, instead Uber plans to remove thousands of jobs and this technology will remove millions of jobs..


You can't forget that "Her turn to earn" or the "UberMilitary" BS promotions either.


----------



## ABC123DEF (Jun 9, 2015)

Jermin8r89 said:


> You can still stop it. Remember google glass? They put alot work into it then fell flat. Also 4 years ago they tried makeing 3d phones that flopped. Theres no shame in staying the same. There are still tribes that dont see the light of day and they jave been same for thousands of years and doing fine


I think the end game of some of this tech is to have people who can't even think for themselves. Tech companies don't even want you to have to have relationships with other people, walk, wait for anything, or get any exercise anymore...everything should be automated and they should be free to bombard you with ads an information 24/7 in their minds.


----------



## ABC123DEF (Jun 9, 2015)

CrazyTaxi said:


> I would much rather we find ways to make our cars or roads safer, instead of forcing automation down everyone's throat in the name of safety. I also believe a machine can cook a cheeseburger more accurately and safer on average than a human chef, but I would like a human chef. There are things we can do that will help reduce fatalities that wont cost a collapse of several professions.


Real cooking *is* an art. Painting, drawing, writing, singing, playing a musical instrument all take skill, training, and talent. There are some things that machines and robots should not ever try to do. Machines might be capable of doing all these things..but the result is artificial and not from the human heart. People need to feel valued and we can still contribute much to society the "old way".


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

Piratefish said:


> First, nobody owes you a job. You have some time. You might have some skills. You're free to offer them to others in trade.....or not, as the whim strikes you.
> 
> Other people have needs. It's YOUR job to match your time and skills to THEIR needs if you want them to pay you without hiring a tax man to go rob them.
> 
> Fortunately, needs and wants are unlimited. One job going away is nothing. One class of jobs going away is nothing. Just figure out something people want and find a way to offer it to them. Right now I'm offering rides. I can change if they stop wanting em. All of us can.


You have blinders on and you don't get the big picture,
over the next few decades millions of jobs will be gone, it's not just one class of job, it will be anything on two wheels four wheels or 18 wheels that moves,

basically you won't even need a truck driver anymore, in many warehouses you won't need a forklift operator, why hire forklift operator when johnny the forklift can do it for you..


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

ABC123DEF said:


> Real cooking *is* an art. Painting, drawing, writing, singing, playing a musical instrument all take skill, training, and talent. There are some things that machines and robots should not ever try to do. Machines might be capable of doing all these things..but the result is artificial and not from the human heart. People need to feel valued and we can still contribute much to society the "old way".


Last time I checked getting real cuisine food from a professional chef cost money,

learning to play a musical instrument cost money in fact it takes ten years to become a professional violinist, and to go see a concert cost money, books cost money, if no one has a job how will they buy the stuff..


----------



## Jermin8r89 (Mar 10, 2016)

ABC123DEF said:


> Real cooking *is* an art. Painting, drawing, writing, singing, playing a musical instrument all take skill, training, and talent. There are some things that machines and robots should not ever try to do. Machines might be capable of doing all these things..but the result is artificial and not from the human heart. People need to feel valued and we can still contribute much to society the "old way".


All is true what you say. Only thing is there are restraunts in san Francisco that are run by AI. All this says is we arnt valueable anymore.


----------



## rembrandt (Jul 3, 2016)

Jermin8r89 said:


> All is true what you say. Only thing is there are restraunts in san Francisco that are run by AI. All this says is we arnt valueable anymore.


AI does not exist as far as science is concerned. What you believe to be AI , is in fact workload management system with human supervisions. Marketing trashes are fooling science illiterate population and making money. Marketing trashes also possess their unique crystal balls while making predictions claiming to be 'expert' opinions. Oh yes , it does not take scientific knowledge to become a marketing trash; all it requires is being a skillful shameless lier.


----------



## Jermin8r89 (Mar 10, 2016)

rembrandt said:


> AI does not exist as far as science is concerned. What you believe to be AI , is in fact workload management system with human supervisions. Marketing trashes are fooling science illiterate population and making money. Marketing trashes also possess their unique crystal balls while making predictions claiming to be 'expert' opinions. Oh yes , it does not take scientific knowledge to become a marketing trash; all it requires is being a skillful shameless lier.


http://m.sfgate.com/business/article/Mountain-View-startup-uses-robots-to-grab-slice-9223433.php
Ran completely by robot


----------



## UberAnt39 (Jun 1, 2016)

The Mollusk said:


> As a cab driver , I should be in favor of driverless cars. I want Ubers clients to stop using Ubers and start using taxicabs.


You're really not getting this are you? Ya think they'll need drivers for the driverless taxicabs.


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

UberAnt39 said:


> You're really not getting this are you? Ya think they'll need drivers for the driverless taxicabs.


They'll need owners.


----------



## Rustbuster (Sep 15, 2016)

God damn it car! You could have TOTALLY made that light! One star!!


----------



## rembrandt (Jul 3, 2016)

Jermin8r89 said:


> http://m.sfgate.com/business/article/Mountain-View-startup-uses-robots-to-grab-slice-9223433.php
> Ran completely by robot


That is not AI.


----------



## byrdman (Sep 20, 2016)

iPHX said:


> Let's see a driverless car change its own tire on the roadside - oh wait - it cant! Cars have been around for decades - no self-changing tire/product has been invented, and no amount of computing power can change a tire - you need a jack and elbow grease - both of which a computer cannot handle.


Run Flat Tires Professor, no need to change anything


----------



## ChevyVolt (Jul 4, 2016)

RamzFanz said:


> 1) Will get you tickets and fined.
> 2) Will get you sued and jailed.
> 3) You really think they couldn't close their own trunk and doors?


In Miami malls robocops are equpped with cameras and anti vandalism equipment. Furthermore there are lawyers already arguing that deactivating a sentient AI mechanism is tantamount to murder.


----------



## Gung-Ho (Jun 2, 2015)

painfreepc said:


> You have blinders on and you don't get the big picture,
> over the next few decades millions of jobs will be gone, it's not just one class of job, it will be anything on two wheels four wheels or 18 wheels that moves,
> 
> basically you won't even need a truck driver anymore, in many warehouses you won't need a forklift operator, why hire forklift operator when johnny the forklift can do it for you..


I'll tell you why you can't hire Johnny the Forklift...he's hooked on hydraulic fluid and he's having an affair with the coffee vending machine. He's no good. He 's just no damn good.


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

ChevyVolt said:


> In Miami malls robocops are equpped with cameras and anti vandalism equipment. Furthermore there are lawyers already arguing that deactivating a sentient AI mechanism is tantamount to murder.


There is a great Star Trek episode about this very subject,
*Is data property like a toaster or does he have the rights that any other citizen of the Federation has,

Star Trek: The Next Generation - Sentient Being*






STARFLEET PERSONNEL FILE: Data
http://www.startrek.com/database_article/data


----------



## iPHX (Jun 7, 2016)

byrdman said:


> Run Flat Tires Professor, no need to change anything


True - indeed run flat tires exist. But the tire still requires changing - run flats are expensive and usually reserved for VIP and high-value escorts - I do not see any rideshare company outfitting their cars with this tech.


----------



## iPHX (Jun 7, 2016)

UberAnt39 said:


> You're really not getting this are you? Ya think they'll need drivers for the driverless taxicabs.


If anything the taxi cab companies will be first followed by TNCs for driver replacement by computers.


----------



## UberXploited (Sep 12, 2016)

tohunt4me said:


> Sounds like fun
> 
> " Because. Uber was allowed into the communities on THE PREMISE OF ADDING JOBS" !
> 
> LIES UBER LIES !


Uber say whatever they want to get the result they want.


----------



## RamzFanz (Jan 31, 2015)

iPHX said:


> Let's see a driverless car change its own tire on the roadside - oh wait - it cant! Cars have been around for decades - no self-changing tire/product has been invented, and no amount of computing power can change a tire - you need a jack and elbow grease - both of which a computer cannot handle.


They're called run flat tires.

So.....?

Besides, even if you weren't aware they wouldn't need it changed, who said there would be no humans to service them?


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

RamzFanz said:


> They're called run flat tires.
> 
> So.....?
> 
> Besides, even if you weren't aware they wouldn't need it changed, who said there would be no humans to service them?


Honestly I don't know much about run flat tires but do you really think they're made to be used in a car without a driver in it ?

I did a quick search on the pros and cons and this is what I turned up.

http://www.torquenews.com/1083/we-put-bmw-run-flat-tires-test-what-you-need-know


----------



## RamzFanz (Jan 31, 2015)

uberdriverfornow said:


> Honestly I don't know much about run flat tires but do you really think they're made to be used in a car without a driver in it ?
> 
> I did a quick search on the pros and cons and this is what I turned up.
> 
> http://www.torquenews.com/1083/we-put-bmw-run-flat-tires-test-what-you-need-know


There are much better tires now than in 2014, but let's ignore that. A SDC gets a flat, another SDC is called for the pax, the car limps back to the garage or has its tire changed by a technician, just as most are dealt with now. It's just not an issue.


----------



## Tenzo (Jan 25, 2016)

For the people saying I will get sued for dropping a traffic cone in front of an uber self driving car.

1) Under what law?
2) You really think a detective is going to review the video and track me down ? How are they going to find me? Cops have better things to do.


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

Tenzo said:


> For the people saying I will get sued for dropping a traffic cone in front of an uber self driving car.
> 
> 1) Under what law?
> 2) You really think a detective is going to review the video and track me down ? How are they going to find me? Cops have better things to do.


Because people watch all these crime shows and detective shows, so they get this stupid idea in your head that every crime is solved usually within 1 hour which is not the case, many crimes in the US go unsolved bank robberies murders rapes vandalism thousands of them go unsolved..


----------



## RamzFanz (Jan 31, 2015)

Tenzo said:


> For the people saying I will get sued for dropping a traffic cone in front of an uber self driving car.
> 
> 1) Under what law?
> 2) You really think a detective is going to review the video and track me down ? How are they going to find me? Cops have better things to do.


Even if there is no criminal law, which I would assume there is since you are basically stealing their property, they could absolutely sue you for loss of income and the cost of resolving the issue. If a passenger is in the car, you are almost certainly committing a crime like false imprisonment.

If Uber wanted to make an example of you, private investigators and rewards can be used.


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

TwoFiddyMile said:


> Because there are 10 million driving jobs globally, and 100 million peripheral jobs to the driving (gas station etc...).


Whaaaat???? JUST 1 in 700 ppl on the planet?

Surely way more....


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

byrdman said:


> nothing lasts forever. whats next? Regress to your teens. Mowing the neighbors lawn, detailing cars, Lemonade sales, Dog Walkers, House Sitters, Baby Sitters and street sweeper.


Craigslist fix n flipper, unlicensed electrician, etc.... and various services related to hydroponic "tomato" cultivation rigs


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

iPHX said:


> True - indeed run flat tires exist. But the tire still requires changing - run flats are expensive and usually reserved for VIP and high-value escorts - I do not see any rideshare company outfitting their cars with this tech.


Whatcha all smoking????

Runflats (RFT,RF, *, SSR, etc depending on manufacturer) are the nasty harsh-ride, oft-exploding, rim killing bane of every entry level pseudo luxury car these days

And any automaker that skated perilously close to gas guzzler taxes and penalties for their model lineup, and needed to chuck the spare tire and jack kit to make an extra half an MPG point from weight reduction


----------



## Ken Waldron (Oct 2, 2016)

Rider summons car. Car arrives. Door opens, and driver is assailed by stench of vomit. Or skunk.
How does the car know when this happens?

Think this is going to be an issue, just wait until the teamsters get finished with those self-driving trucks on a long lonely highway.
And what's it going to cost to retrofit all the trailers with tire pressure and fire sensors? I have this vision of a truck on fire driving through a town like that train on fire in War or the Worlds.


----------



## Jermin8r89 (Mar 10, 2016)

If more states and cities out law SDCs its not gonna happen. I think its gonna open up independent markets to give people more power but if for some reason they ban human drivers then its flat out human control


----------



## RamzFanz (Jan 31, 2015)

Ken Waldron said:


> Rider summons car. Car arrives. Door opens, and driver is assailed by stench of vomit. Or skunk.
> How does the car know when this happens?


The rider reports it. Car is cleaned and pax is charged a cleaning fee. It's not any more of an issue than it is now.



Ken Waldron said:


> Think this is going to be an issue, just wait until the teamsters get finished with those self-driving trucks on a long lonely highway.
> And what's it going to cost to retrofit all the trailers with tire pressure and fire sensors? I have this vision of a truck on fire driving through a town like that train on fire in War or the Worlds.


I'm sure there will be shenanigans. Once a few of them go to prison and get sued for damages, it'll end. People, for the most part, aren't into committing criminal acts.

You have a good point. They will need sensors monitoring the vehicle and cargo. Fortunately, sensors, even really good ones, are cheap.



Jermin8r89 said:


> If more states and cities out law SDCs its not gonna happen.


California just allowed SDCs with no human controls last week. I think you're headed in the wrong direction.


----------



## UberSolo (Jul 21, 2016)

iPHX said:


> True - indeed run flat tires exist. But the tire still requires changing - run flats are expensive and usually reserved for VIP and high-value escorts - I do not see any rideshare company outfitting their cars with this tech.


huge volume will bring cost down


----------



## Abraxas79 (Feb 7, 2016)

Euius said:


> Amazing that no less than five major companies are investing heavily on something you say nobody wants. You should go work for them at a huge salary. CEO is the only proper position for somebody with such insight.
> 
> Of course people want it.


I love your logic. Did it never occur to you that people are not going to be given the choice ? Companies investing in something proves nothing. Fracking seemed lucrative and a solid investment until recently. Now most of them are under receivership.

"Of course people want it" Who wants it ? I have yet to find a single person that I have talked too that feels comfortable sitting in a car with no driver.


----------



## d0n (Oct 16, 2016)

You guys worry too much about nonsense that will not be happening for another decade due to a plethora of reasons/problems, let them bait investors in peace.


----------

